# Bulleh Shah Witnesses Rise Of Khalsa



## dalsingh (Aug 3, 2006)

This is interesting. Apparently written by Bulleh Shah (1680-1757), a famous sufi who was a contemporary of Guru Gobind and lived in the Panjab after the Gurus passing and witnessed the rise of the Khalsa misls himself.

"Ulte hor zamane aaye,
Hun asaan bhed sajjan de paaye. | (sajjan=beloved)
kaa(n) laggad nun maaran lagge, | (laggad=hawk)
chiriyan jurre khaaye | (chiriyan=birds;jurre=a bird of prey)
iraqiyan nun chabuk paunde, | (iraqiyan=a breed of horses)
gade khood khavaye | (gade=donkey;khood=green fodder)
aapneyan vich ulfat naahee, | (ulfat=love)
ke-he chaachche taaye | (chaachche=father's younger brother;taaye=elder) 
piyo putran ittfaak naa kaahee, | (piyo=father;putran=sons)
dheeyan naal naa maaye | (dheeyan=daughters;maaye=mother)
sachcheyan nun hun milde dhakke, | (sachcheyan=truthful;dhakke=push around)
jhoothe kol bahaaye | (jhoothe=liars)
agle jaaye bankaale baithe, 
pichliyan farash vichaye | (farash=floor)
(one line is missing here, somebody please complete it)
Bullah jina hukam hazooron andaa, 
tina nun kaun hataaye." 

"Perverse times have come,
I know the mystery of the beloved
crows have begun to hunt hawks, 
and sparrows feed on falcons
horses bear the whipping, 
while donkeys graze on lush green
no love is lost between relatives, 
be they younger or elder uncles
There is no accord between fathers and sons,
Nor any between mothers and daughters
The truthful ones are being pushed about,
the tricksters are seated close by
The front liners have become wretched,
the back benchers sit on carpets
Those in tatters have turned into kings,
the kings have taken to begging
O Bulleh, that which is His command
who can alter His decree." 

Another one:

The Mughals quaff the cup of poison.
Those with co{censored} blankets are up.
The genteel watch it all in quiet,
They have a humble pie to sup.
The tide of the times is in spate.
The Punjab is in a fearsome state.
We have to share the hell of a fate.


Compare with following observation by Polier sometime between 1776 and 1802:

In their [Sikhs] excursions they carry no tents or baggage with them, except perhaps a small tent for the principle chief; the rest shelter themselves under a blanket, which serves them also in the cold weather, to wrap themselves in, and which on a march covers their saddles. They have mostly two horses a piece, some three; their horses are middle sized, but exheedingly good, strong and high spirited, and mild tempered.


----------



## hps62 (Aug 4, 2006)

This is what I  delusions of Grandure.

To underestimate your foe.

They have a New Independent nuclear Islamic  country called  Pakistan ; carved  out  of  your  beloved  Punjab.

Your  civilization  has  wiped  out  of  existence in Afghanistan , Sind ,Kashmir , BALUCHISTAN  and west Punjab and  still you gloat.

I am sure you are of a typical INdian living  of past  glory.

please think like a Khalsa and the great bandaha bahadur.

after  you have  regained  these land then gloat

please also read  my post of

Indian muslim a sucess story:- lessons for Sikhs 

Parodoxes in SIKH philosophy. Time to remidy it ! 

WGKWGF

hps62


----------



## dalsingh (Aug 5, 2006)

Let me firstly say that I posted this in the interest of history. Not because of delusions of grandeur.

Pakistans existence I personally put down to English interference, but today Pakistanis cause big problems for the English including major drug dealing and blowing them (and others!) up, so...toushay!

Also I haven't thought of myself as Indian since 1984.

Finally whatever hard times Sikhs are going through, some of us will never give up (its in our blood perhaps), and who can tell what is to come tommorow. In this light my original posting becomes especially pertinant. 

I hope Sikhs never go the shallow, mythology obsessed, cowardly and fake Bollywood Hindustani way. 

WJKK
WJKF

Ps -  if Paks have carved up Panjab, so have India with Haryana and Chandigarh....


----------



## sikhsoldier (Aug 14, 2006)

big up 2 my Sikh veer dal singh and all my fellows SIKHS around da GLOBE!!

ur right, it is in the sikh blood to never give up even when odds are against us, jus dont 4get 1 thing when  "*RAAJ KAREGA KHALSA" * 

When da sikh uprising begins it will be for da good for every1. BELIEVE!!

WJKK
WJFK


----------

